# Marken BMX unter 200



## DHJack (13. Mai 2005)

Moin Leut
Ich denke drüber nach mir nen BMX aufzubauen oder gleich nen komplettbike zu nehmen.
Es sollten zwa alles markenteile sein aber das günstigste von günstigen!
Es brauch auch nit so stabil sein bis auf die Laufräder da ich es nur zum anfänger streeten und Grinden nehmen will.

Ich hab das komplettbike von ''Little bitch 2004 '' von P.Man bei Big Boy Sports gesehen. Kostet 189 komplett! Das is schon gut aber geht es nicht noch etwas günstiger??

Würde auch nen gebrauchtes nehmen wenn es das für vielleicht für unter 100 euro geben würde!


----------



## -Biohazard- (13. Mai 2005)

vergiss es 

wtp addict   kosetet zwar 400 is aber seh rgeil hab meins seit 3 stunden  

by the way :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DHJack (14. Mai 2005)

Sag mir mal woher ich 400 nehmen soll wenn ich mir vor 7 wochen nen bike für 3000 gekauft hab!
Das P.Man little bitch gibts bei Big Boy Sports für 189! Das wär das teuerste was ich kaufen würde!

Aber so nen 4 jahre altes gebrauchtes BMX is auch gut!


----------



## -Biohazard- (14. Mai 2005)

naja ob du davon was haben wirst ?!


----------



## *Hobbes* (14. Mai 2005)

hab zufällig nen altes BMX im keller stehen is nen khe premium lagger is halt nen flatland rahmen
kannst mir ja ne pm schicken bei interesse


----------



## crazy-spy (14. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir mal woher ich 400 nehmen soll wenn ich mir vor 7 wochen nen bike für 3000 gekauft hab!



dann musst du halt noch was sparen und warten....


----------



## evil_rider (14. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mir mal woher ich 400 nehmen soll wenn ich mir vor 7 wochen nen bike für 3000 gekauft hab!
> Das P.Man little bitch gibts bei Big Boy Sports für 189! Das wär das teuerste was ich kaufen würde!
> 
> Aber so nen 4 jahre altes gebrauchtes BMX is auch gut!




dann ist arschkarte!

entweder min. 400 oder nen haufen ******* auf rädern, du hast die wahl!

nebenbei: 3000 für nen MTB aber nichtmal 400 für nen BMX...


----------



## DHJack (14. Mai 2005)

Ich will mit dem BMX ja keine dicken aktionen machen! Nur mal so ne runde durch die stadt und nen bissel Grinden! Das is mir am wichtigsten das das damit geht!
Wenn brauche ich halt so nen Freestyle BMX weil für Flatland bin ich zusehr grobmotoriker!  

Das is die little Bitch für 189





Die komponenten reichen doch!?


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. Mai 2005)

@ evil

kann ich nur bestätigen, en BMX für 189 kann nicht gut sein, vorallem ein KHE nich...also ein bischen Geduld sollte man schon haben...


----------



## DHJack (14. Mai 2005)

Ich kann keine 400 euro für nen BMX ausgeben da ich ja nebenbei noch mein Downhiller abbezahlen muss und als schüler dauert das noch nen paar Jahre!
Nen BMX für 400 könnte ich mir also erst in ca. 2,5 jahren kaufen!

Gibts denn gebrauchte gute BMX für unter 100? Oder kosten die dann immernoch 200 euro?


----------



## UrbanJumper (14. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts denn gebrauchte gute BMX für unter 100?



ööööhhhhhhh, wann sind wir bei 20?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirtJumper III (14. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts denn gebrauchte gute BMX für unter 100? Oder kosten die dann immernoch 200 euro?



ja, gute bmx dinger sind teuer!!!


----------



## konamann (14. Mai 2005)

lass es sein junge. wenn du wirklich grinden willst mit dem Ding und einmal 3er Stufen runterfährst is das Ding im Arsch!!! dann ärgerst du dich nur über das rausgeschmissene Geld! lass es.

wenn scho gebraucht, dann trotzdem net unter 250!


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2005)

konamann schrieb:
			
		

> lass es sein junge. wenn du wirklich grinden willst mit dem Ding und einmal 3er Stufen runterfährst is das Ding im Arsch!!! dann ärgerst du dich nur über das rausgeschmissene Geld! lass es.
> 
> wenn scho gebraucht, dann trotzdem net unter 250!




nichma sowas würd ich kaufen....

gutes BMX kostet halt 1500 aufwärts, dadrunter muss man zuviele kompromisse eingehn.


----------



## Flatpro (15. Mai 2005)

BILLIG BMX
IST NIX


voll poetisch heute morgen


----------



## DHJack (15. Mai 2005)

Oh! dann lasse ichs und bleib bei der besseren sportart! Dem Freeriden!


----------



## evil_rider (15. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Oh! dann lasse ichs und bleib bei der besseren sportart! Dem Freeriden!




eher der schlechteren, technisch kaum anspruchsoll b.z.w. garnicht technisch, da muss man nur grade aus fahren können, den rest macht das was federt... 

naja, fully ist eh schrott.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NRH (15. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Oh! dann lasse ichs und bleib bei der besseren sportart! Dem Freeriden!



Ist denke ich auch besser so!


----------



## MaGarikk ! (15. Mai 2005)

Denke ich auch ...Mit sonem Plastikbike hat man doch mehr Stress als Spass ...


----------



## kater (15. Mai 2005)

Wär doch sowieso nichts anständiges draus geworden.


----------



## UrbanJumper (15. Mai 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> eher der schlechteren, technisch kaum anspruchsoll b.z.w. garnicht technisch, da muss man nur grade aus fahren können, den rest macht das was federt...
> 
> naja, fully ist eh schrott.



muss ich dir schon wieder Recht geben...


----------



## ZoMa (16. Mai 2005)

DHJack schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab das komplettbike von ''Little bitch 2004 '' von P.Man bei Big Boy Sports gesehen. Kostet 189 komplett! Das is schon gut aber geht es nicht noch etwas günstiger??




Kommst du noch klar in deiner Welt?


----------

